# British Insane Asylums Calendar



## Pen15 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Not sure if you have seen this. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alendar-featuring-British-INSANE-ASYLUMS.html

The link was sent to me today.


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2012)

Different year, same old shit. Seriously, who has shit like this on their walls???


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 23, 2012)

krela said:


> Different year, same old shit. Seriously, who has shit like this on their walls???



People who used to live there?


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 24, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> People who used to live there?




LOL Good answer


----------

